# Pendant



## DozerMite (Sep 10, 2009)

This is the jade color I cast and made this real quick.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 10, 2009)

I just love invisible jade..  :tongue:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 10, 2009)

That's the whitest Jade I have ever seen.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 10, 2009)

I saw it earlier... seriously I did. Looked like it had a flower scrolled out of the center or something like that.


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 10, 2009)

:rotfl:  Still hasn't happened yet.  :rotfl:

Maybe tomorrow!!:tongue:


----------



## DozerMite (Sep 10, 2009)

This will show what it's suppossed to be, just hard to get detail that small.


----------



## markgum (Sep 11, 2009)

HOLY COW POODIE.....  with work like this my plain round pendent will send me to the dog house.  Must NOT let SWMBO see this post.
GREAT JOB.


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 11, 2009)

Now that is an awesome piece of work!!:good:  I can see why your first two sold so quickly.  You'll have folks lined up outside of your shop for those!!:biggrin:


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 11, 2009)

That, my friend is cool.


----------



## alphageek (Sep 11, 2009)

VERY sweet! Nice scroll sawing!


----------



## DozerMite (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks.
I did this one real fast as a test, so the detail got lost, but I have others I am doing and hopefully they will be better.
I just need to get smaller hands. :wink:


----------



## Ligget (Sep 12, 2009)

Beautiful pendant!


----------

